# Full form of RJ-11 / RJ-45 ?



## BornFree (Mar 16, 2007)

guys...

can any one help me in finding the full form of the letters R and J used for naming the connector pins RJ-11(Telephone) and RJ-45 (LAN) ?

thanks .

BornFree


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Registered Jack.

see
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rj45#.22RJ45.22_naming_confusion


----------



## BornFree (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks changeling...:smile: 


-BornFree


----------

